# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  Umgekehrte (Reverse) SSH Verbindungen / Tunnels

## mathisdt

Man kann "umgekehrte" (reverse) SSH-Verbindungen herstellen, sodass sich Rechner ansprechen lassen, die hinter Firewalls liegen, auch wenn die Firewall keine eingehenden Verbindungen zulässt!

Dazu müssen SSH-Server auf beiden Rechnern installiert sein, und eine Verbindung muss von "drinnen" nach "draußen" möglich sein (wobei "drinnen" hinter der Firewall im abgesicherten Netz meint, "draußen" irgendwo im Internet).

Im folgenden sei computer1 der Rechner im Internet und computer2 der hinter der Firewall.

Wie funktioniert es?

1. user2 auf computer2 (hinter der Firewall!) führt 

```
ssh -R 2048:localhost:22 user1@computer1
```

 aus. user2@computer2 ist mit computer1 verbunden als Benutzer user1.

2. Irgendein Benutzer auf computer1 kann nun 

```
ssh -p 2048 user99@localhost
```

 ausführen und sich damit als user99 (wichtig: nicht nur als user2!) auf computer2 einloggen.

Viel Spaß!

Mathis
Links:
http://www.brandonhutchinson.com/ssh_tunnelling.html

----------

